# Greene County BIG 8  Before and After!



## bukhuntr (Nov 4, 2009)

I shot this buck Tuesday evening at 5:20   He came into a can call and Tinks.  I couldn't be happier.  I had been dreaming of this deer since we captured him on camera at first of October.

16 1/4 inside
Left G2 is 13 and the right one is 11.5


----------



## marknga (Nov 4, 2009)

Great buck and fantastic pictures!
Congratulations.


----------



## tgw925 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats on the nice deer! I see your trail camera says "front yard"? Did you really kill that deer that close to the house in the background?


----------



## Lilrock (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome, luv seeing the before and after.  Trail cameras is one thing that gets me pumped for deer season.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL, no but I see your point.  The camera was in my front yard at one point, but the picture, I promise you was in Greene.  I have two witnesses that helped me drag him out.


----------



## lisa1914 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Job!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 4, 2009)

nice buck, congrats


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 4, 2009)

It's great when a plan comes together! Congrats on a good buck.


----------



## ugaof94 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great buck!  Gotta love the before and afters (I prefer the afters)


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 4, 2009)

ugaof94 said:


> Great buck!  Gotta love the before and afters (I prefer the afters)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Can't argue with that!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats!! Thats a great buck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 4, 2009)

love that long tine!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 4, 2009)

Great buck. The trail cam pic doesn't do him justice. Looks huge on the ground! Congratulations.


----------



## WSB (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice buck...congrats!


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice buck!!


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 16, 2009)

great buck man


----------



## Hoss (Nov 16, 2009)

Knowing he was around sure would get you out in the woods.  Congrats on a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## gawhitetail (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations on one heck of a buck!


----------



## Al White (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats a nice one! He'll look good on your wall


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats

Some of the longest G-2s I have seen.

Did you have it scored?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 19, 2009)

That's a goodun Jess !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 19, 2009)

Fine buck there now


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome buck.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Nov 19, 2009)

great  Buck God was shining on you for sure!

How long were the G'2's


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 23, 2009)

I rough scored him give or take an inch at 125 4/8


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 23, 2009)

Great buck bud!


----------



## WhitetailHunter40 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great Buck


----------

